# Thinking to adopt a cat



## Katalin (Dec 15, 2020)

We are thinking to adopt a cat but we are also renovating our house which will be ongoing in the next couple of years. Does anyone know or have experience if this would cause a problem regarding the adoption?


----------



## punkpixie (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey! Did you speak to any adoption centres regarding this? I have a small local rescue group near me who I plan to adopt from but was waiting until I have renovated mainly because we are just in a small flat so not much escape! (I will only be adopting an indoor cat). Would be interesting to find out if the renovations were considered a problem?


----------

